
Teleport 2.6 Released - gk1
https://gravitational.com/blog/teleport-release-2-6/?r=1
======
lvh
Teleport is great -- it's a ton better than manually managing SSH keys to a
bunch of hosts.

------
Operyl
Are packages for distributions a thing yet?

~~~
old-gregg
Thank you for asking!

We're aware of some community-supported packages (brew, AUR) and there are
contributed scripts in the OSS repository as well (rpm) but we're a bit
hesitant to recommend `apt-get upgrade` path because Teleport has a
recommended upgrade sequence documented here:

[https://gravitational.com/teleport/docs/admin-
guide/#upgrade...](https://gravitational.com/teleport/docs/admin-
guide/#upgrade-sequence)

I.e. you have to upgrade your auth/audit servers first. Some (too many?) folks
run an equivalent of `apt upgrade/update` on their entire fleet, which makes
it incompatible with the recommended upgrade sequence. OS distro managers
aren't really optimized for multi-host software, they are too host-centric.

Besides, Teleport is a single binary, i.e. hopefully it's not too hard for
users to get it right.

Either way, we're keeping this conversation open:
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport/issues/514](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport/issues/514)

~~~
Operyl
That really does suck, having prebuilt packages I could throw into my repos
would definitely save a step. I'd argue there many other ways for users to
shoot themselves in the foot, so if that's your only reasoning for not
providing them I'm disappointed.

